# Cutting out hatches???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Electric jigsaw with a fine tooth blade makes the cuts.
Starting the cuts is done by using a drill and bit the same diameter as the jigsaw blade is wide.
Drill is used to make multiple connected holes on the cutting line.
Once the holes have created a space long enough to fit the jigsaw blade in,
it's a simple job to cut slowly and accurately, following your hatch outline.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brett I'll be taking a slightly different approach this time. The tight gap I had last time lead to the hatch and deck rubbing together and rubbing the paint, and eventually the resin, off the edges. This time I'll be using a router bit and making the gap atleast 3/16" wide after I cut them.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

Firecat, if using a router, will you make a jig for each hatch or will you free hand. Quite frankly, I don't trust hand for that one I would need to make a jig. I see the jig taking longer to make than cutting the hatch out. :-/

Brett, same for the jigsaw. I brace us a straight lines with metal guides, but the curved corners, again I need a jig or some type special tool. My Roto Zip tool has am attachement for making circular holes. I will test it out on scrape plywood and post my findings.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have never had a jig saw cut a 90* cut. The blades always seem to bend out to the right on every jigsaw I owned. Caused me so much aggrevation I threw them away.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Never had any issues with cutting with a jigsaw other then my lack of talent with one. This time I only need to make one hatch and I'll be using 3 commercial hatches elsewhere.

I will cut it out the same way I did last time. I'll use a circular saw free hand for the straight sections, then cut the rounded edges with a jigsaw and sand them to match. After that is done I'll use the router to take an additional 1/8" or so off the hatch before rounding the edges.


----------

